
I Pity The Fool Who Doesn't Write Unit Tests - DanielRibeiro
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/07/i-pity-the-fool-who-doesnt-write-unit-tests.html
======
jchonphoenix
I take issue with using the word "prove" when applied to testing specific
cases, but maybe this is because I was a cs theorist before I was a software
engineer.

~~~
jaylevitt
Evidence you like "proves" claims. Evidence you don't like "purports to show"
counterclaims. Luckily, people you like then "explain" why the evidence you
don't like was wrong, and then it's "settled".

------
astrodust
I pity the fool that can't get their UTF-8 encoding correct: "good
softwareÃ¢â‚¬Â¦"??

